

Would like to learn relativity theory - pencil

I'am 27 now and i have a burning desire to study math and physics from the ground up and I strongly prefer doing a self study.I want to be a self tutor till i reach certain level.<p>My question is what is the minimum knowledge needed to read and completely understand the General and Special Theory of Relativity.<p>As of now my level of math knowledge is basic differential calculus.I also have a basic understanding of Kinematics {One dimensional motion with constant acceleration}<p>I welcome all possible sugessions,advices and recomendations.<p>Thank's in Advance
======
ekm2
Math:Start with Khan Academy then graduate to AoPs. Physics:Study Feynman
Lectures.There is also a blog :'How to become a theoretical physicist by
Gerald T'Hooft

